# OSX builds of OBS 18.0.0 and OBS-TFL 17.0.2 with FTL .32



## Narcogen (Feb 28, 2017)

In the continuing absence of dedicated OSX build machines, I tried my hand at building binaries for both the latest version of OBS, and the OBS-FTL fork for use with Beam's low latency FTL protocol.

OBS-FTL version 18.0.0 with FTL 0.92
https://dl.orangedox.com/9ApyahNEcI6ZlEzw6r



There is now an official OSX build of 18.0.1 that should be used instead of the 18.0.0 unofficial build below.

OBS 18.0.0 x64
https://dl.orangedox.com/Vi5G6ZFjod2PHVp7ty

Older Versions

OBS-FTL version 18.0.0 with FTL 0.9
https://dl.orangedox.com/VEWAZYItaN4TWRH0Xm

OBS-FTL 17.0.2 FTL .32
https://dl.orangedox.com/vc0i8NLpKL0Vbwr6ye

NOTE: These were compiled with a QT5 installation in /usr/local/opt put there by Homebrew. If your QT5 installation was made by MacPorts, these probably will not work for you.


----------



## tooSimplex (Mar 3, 2017)

Narcogen said:


> OBS-FTL version 18.0.0 with FTL 0.9
> https://dl.orangedox.com/VEWAZYItaN4TWRH0Xm


You a good man


----------



## Narcogen (Jun 23, 2017)

dorianmuthig has posted his merge of OBS version 19 with FTL for use with Mixer (used to be Beam).

You can get his precompiled Windows binary here:

https://github.com/dorianmuthig/obs-studio-ftl/releases/tag/19.0.2-ftl_0.9.4

I compiled a version for OSX that might work for you here:

https://dl.orangedox.com/oYBqafBeb6HCOvILBh


----------

